# 1942 Western Flyer built by CWC



## Bozman (Oct 5, 2016)

1942 Western Flyer only built between January and February 1942 by the Cleveland Welding Company. Serial number A14977.  The rims and hubs are most likely not original to the bike but the paint looks like I'll be able to bring it back. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 5, 2016)

Neat that some of the boxstripes remain even.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 6, 2016)

Great find! I hope ya throw up some pics after a good cleaning.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 6, 2016)

wow, a CrazyDave drive-by


----------



## Bozman (Oct 14, 2016)

As requested.  I replaced the hubs and rims with the correct blackout hubs. Stripped off the black house paint on the handlebars and re-shot them. Added men's  War Era Wald pedals for easier riding.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks good man, there was a boys version on ebay forever...red...very cool.


----------



## Bozman (Oct 15, 2016)

I have 2 1942 Road Master men's version of this bike style. Great riding bike 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

